# The video of you



## spnichol

Hi guys,

I'm not sure why saying this is costing me so much confusion.  What I'm trying to say is: 

"Did you see that I uploaded the video of you playing accordion?"

Could it be: ¿Viste que subi el vídeo *de ti* tocando el acordeón?

It just doesn't sound right to me.  I'm not sure how to link the preposition with playing the guitar. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Sounds perfect to me.
Remember: in Spain, v*í*deo.
Here, Mexico: v*i*deo.
And, well, accordion = acordeón, not guitarra!


----------



## clitia

spnichol said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm not sure why saying this is costing me so much confusion. What I'm trying to say is:
> 
> "Did you see that I uploaded the video of you playing accordion?"
> 
> Could it be: ¿Viste que subi el vídeo *tuyo* tocando la guitarra?
> 
> It just doesn't sound right to me. I'm not sure how to link the preposition with playing the guitar.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


----------



## St. Nick

Are you sure about using "tocando" as an adjective in this construction, Juan and Clitia?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Could it be: ¿Viste que subi el vídeo *tuyo* tocando la guitarra?


Tuyo implica que el que toca el instrumento ha tomado el ví/ideo, ligero matiz, pero posible.



St. Nick said:


> Are you sure about using "tocando" as an adjective in this construction, Juan and Clitia?


 
Adjective?
Gerundio.


----------



## spnichol

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Could it be: ¿Viste que subi el vídeo *tuyo* tocando la guitarra?
> 
> 
> Tuyo implica que el que toca el instrumento ha tomado el ví/ideo, ligero matiz, pero posible.
> 
> 
> 
> Adjective?
> Gerundio.



Yes, I want to use it as a gerund- not as an adjective.  

Thanks for your help!


----------



## St. Nick

A mí, suena como si la persona que lo subió fuera la que estaba tocando.


----------



## clitia

Diría que no tiene nada que ver.....yo puedo haber grabado a mi hijo tocando la guitarra y luego decirle..."¿Viste que subí el vídeo tuyo tocando la guitarra? o "¿viste que subí tu vídeo tocando la guitarra?"


----------



## spnichol

St. Nick said:


> A mí, suena como si la persona que lo subió fuera la que estaba tocando.



Wouldn't that be:  Did you see that I uploaded the video of me playing the accordion? 

But either way, I can't see how it would be an adjective...


----------



## St. Nick

spnichol said:


> Wouldn't that be:  Did you see that I uploaded the video of me playing the accordion?
> 
> But either way, I can't see how it would be an adjective...


Well, a Spanish gerund (an English participle) functioning as what? Who or what is it modifying?


----------



## St. Nick

Constructed as is, it could just as well be the video 'tocando.' I'm sure it's okay in everyday conversation, but analyzing it in terms of Spanish grammar wouldn't be easy.


----------



## clitia

St. Nick said:


> A mí, suena como si la persona que lo subió fuera la que estaba tocando.


 
Ahora entiendo lo que quieres decir Nick, me ha costado. Pero se puede usar "tocando" y se entiende perfectamente que el que toca la guitarra es el que está grabado en el video...
Habría que cambiar la frase un poco...por ejemplo:
Subí tu video mientras tocaba la guitarra o mientras estaba tocando la guitarra.
Espero que lo hayas entendido mejor...


----------



## St. Nick

Muchas gracias, Clitia. Entiendo que con los verbos de percepción puedo decir algo así como "La vi bailando," pero lo de "ti tocando" me tenía.


----------



## clitia

St. Nick said:


> Muchas gracias, Clitia. Entiendo que con verbos de percepción puedo decir algo así como "La ví bailando," pero lo de "ti tocando" me tenía.


 
 You´re welcome!


----------



## inib

St. Nick said:


> Are you sure about using "tocando" as an adjective in this construction, Juan and Clitia?


 St Nick, I also have my serious doubts about whether "tocando" automatically refers to the person who appears in the recording. I agree that common sense would probably lead to its being understood that way, but I think the grammar may be shaky. This is only my impression, and I may only have reached it because I'm a native English speaker, like you.


----------



## blasita

> "Did you see that I uploaded the video of you playing accordion?"
> 
> Could it be: ¿Viste que subi el vídeo de ti tocando el acordeón?





> St Nick, I also have my serious doubts about whether "tocando" automatically refers to the person who appears in the recording. I agree that common sense would probably lead to its being understood that way, but I think the grammar may be shaky.



Hola inib y todos.

Os doy mi opinión.

_¿Viste que subí ese vídeo tuyo (en el que estabas/apareces) tocando el acordeón?_

I´d say it e.g. like this.  I´ve included an explanation (), something that in my opinion is implicit; so for me it´s clear without it that it refers to the person who appears in the recording. If it were another person, I´d personally use a different subject there; e.g. ._.. en el que X tocaba/estaba tocando ..._

Saludos.


----------



## Xander2024

St. Nick said:


> pero lo de "ti tocando" me tenía.



A bit off-topic, pero ¿qué quiere decir este "me tenía"?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Magnalp

_I uploaded a video of _[something].
_Subí un video de_ [algo].

something = (of) you playing it.
algo = (de) ti tocándolo. 

With the object form need clearer:
something = (of) me playing it.
 algo = (de) mí tocándolo. 

The pronoun that follows the preposition and that begins a complement refers to the subject of the complement verb_ 'tocar'. _That's if we take the second part as a complement describing 'video', 'a video of *[...]*'_.

Subí aquel video de ti (/en el que tú sales) tocando el acordeón.
I uploaded that video of you (/in which you are) playing the accordion.

_If we take 'de ti' as an adjective form (as 'tuyo') describing  'video', then the second part is an adverbial phrase that tells us how  we uploaded the video._

Subí tu video (mientras yo estaba) tocando el acordeón.
I uploaded your video (as I was) playing the accordion.
_
I wouldn't use 'tuyo' in the original sentence, since 'de ti' is not used as an adjective; 'de' belongs to 'video' (_'a video of'_), and 'ti' rules a complement describing it, describing 'video'.


----------



## inib

Hi again, St Nick
As you can see, in post 24 of this thread http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2075091&page=2
I had a similar doubt. On that occasion, most foreros agreed that my doubt was unfounded.
As it seems that we both may be wrong (blasita has just reinforced that theory. Thanks a lot, blasita!!), I hope it's a consolation to you that at least one person (me) knows what you mean.


----------



## blasita

> Hi again, St NickAs you can see, in post 24 of this thread http://forum.wordreference.com/showt...2075091&page=2
> I had a similar doubt. On that occasion, most foreros agreed that my doubt was unfounded.
> As it seems that we both may be wrong (blasita has just reinforced that theory. Thanks a lot, blasita!!), I hope it's a consolation to you that at least one person (me) knows what you mean.



Thank you, inib.  But, well, it´s just my opinion.



> A bit off-topic, pero ¿qué quiere decir este "me tenía"?



St. Nick te lo dirá.  Yo creo que pudiera ser una errata porque sabe un montón de español: ´me lo temía´, o quizás ´me confundía´. 

Saludos a todos.


----------



## St. Nick

Xander2024 said:


> A bit off-topic, pero ¿qué quiere decir este "me tenía"?
> 
> Gracias de antemano.


Hi, Xander. It's my version of the expression "that had me," meaning, "that had me perplexed" or "that had me scratching my head."


----------



## Xander2024

Actually, that's exactly what I thought but I didn't find this meaning of "tener" in my dictionary.

Gracias.


----------



## St. Nick

blasita said:


> Thank you, inib.  But, well, it´s just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> St. Nick te lo dirá.  Yo creo que pudiera ser una errata porque sabe un montón de español: ´me lo temía´, o quizás ´me confundía´.
> 
> Saludos a todos.


O, _"que me tenía (perplejo)." _Se usa por acá a menudo.

Blasita, so it's okay for you to toss out an entire relative clause, but I'm not permitted to elide a simple adjective that's taken for granted?


----------



## blasita

> O, "que me tenía (perplejo)." Se usa por acá a menudo.
> 
> Blasita, so it's okay for you to toss out an entire relative clause, but I'm not permitted to elide a simple adjective that's taken for granted?



I knew you said it because it was correct somewhere. I would not say only ´me tenía´, but ´me tenía perplejo, etc´.

Yes, it´s perfectly okay for me, sorry .

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## St. Nick

inib said:


> Hi again, St Nick
> As you can see, in post 24 of this thread http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2075091&page=2
> I had a similar doubt. On that occasion, most foreros agreed that my doubt was unfounded.
> As it seems that we both may be wrong (blasita has just reinforced that theory. Thanks a lot, blasita!!), I hope it's a consolation to you that at least one person (me) knows what you mean.


Hi, Inib. The situation in the thread you're referring to is different, truly adverbial from the Spanish perspective. I'm just not convinced that a gerund can modify a tonic object pronoun.  I too would have suggested "en que estás tocando . . .", but I didn't want to sound like a wise guy. And, yes, "estás" in the present tense, because as far as the video is concerned, the poor guy is still playing his little heart out.


----------



## blasita

Mi opinión es que también es correcto:



> ... (en el que estás/apareces) tocando el acordeón?


----------



## St. Nick

blasita said:


> Mi opinión es que también es correcto:


Gracias, Blasita.  Ya somos dos.


----------



## mhp

To be even more of a stickler, I'd say drop _de ti/tuyo_ altogether.

...the video of you playing the piano.
...el vídeo en (el) que tocabas/estabas tocando el piano.

If the video happens to belong to your neighbor and you want to specify  that: el vídeo del vecino en (el) que ...


----------



## blasita

> ..the video of you playing the piano.
> ...el vídeo en (el) que tocabas/estabas tocando el piano.




Para mí correcta también. 

Desde luego que queda todo claro con toda la frase y que es incluso más correcto gramaticalmente, pero (no quiero alargar este hilo más por mi parte, y dejo a otros que opinen), lo que yo digo es que la elipsis es común de manera coloquial, y yo personalmente entendería perfectamente en este caso que el que toca el acordeón, la guitarra, el piano y demás (que ya me he perdido un poco con tanto instrumento) es el que sale en el vídeo.

También: _¿Viste/Has visto tu vídeo (en el que sales) tocando el acordeón?_ No creo que interpretara que el vídeo toca el acordeón.

Saludos.


----------



## juandiego

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Sounds perfect to me.


I agree with that, Juan Jacobo.
I don't see the need to use the possessive _tuyo_, which actually is more confusing because it raises the question of whether it stands for the video's owner or who starred it. On the contrary, the genitive construction _de ti_ makes clear the video is about him.


----------



## blasita

> I agree with that, Juan Jacobo.
> I don't see the need to use the possessive tuyo, which actually is more confusing because it raises the question of whether it stands for the video's owner or who starred it. On the contrary, the genitive construction de ti makes clear the video is about him.



I agree with both; it´s a good option, and natural and clear.

But I don´t see why the other options should be wrong; and ´tuyo´ can be a more literal (and not the best, but correct) translation and mean both but in my opinion, it may be easily understood that it´s the one you are in, in this case.


----------



## juandiego

blasita said:


> I agree with both; it´s a good option, and natural and clear.
> 
> But I don´t see why the other options should be wrong; and ´tuyo´ can be a more literal (and not the best, but correct) translation and mean both but in my opinion, it may be easily understood that it´s the one you are in, in this case.


First off, I agree that probably I would have used _tuyo_ as well, Blasita. Somehow it seems a bit easier to my ears. However, after pondering these two options, now I'm not sure that _tuyo_ is as precise as _de ti_ for this case, precisely because of what I stated above. Neither I'm now sure _tuyo_ is a literal translation. Wouldn't it be:
_The video of yours — El video *tuyo*.
The video of you — El video *de ti*._?
What do you think?


----------



## blasita

> First off, I agree that probably I would have used tuyo as well, Blasita. Somehow it seems a bit easier to my ears. However, after pondering these two options, now I'm not sure that tuyo is as precise as de ti for this case, precisely because of what I stated above. Neither I'm now sure tuyo is a literal translation. Wouldn't it be:
> The video of yours — El video tuyo.
> The video of you — El video de ti.?
> What do you think?



And yes, you´re dead right, Juandiego.  I didn´t stop to think about it; it´s definitely even more literal: ´de ti´, thanks for pointing it out!

I´d actually never said ´de ti´ was wrong; I was just trying to follow the ´tuyo´ given by the other foreros and focussed on the need of a phrase/not, but I should have said it was right in my opinion too.

Thanks .  Saludos.


----------



## Irma2011

blasita said:


> And yes, you´re dead right, Juandiego. I didn´t stop to think about it; it´s definitely even more literal: ´de ti´, thanks for pointing it out!
> 
> I´d actually never said ´de ti´ was wrong; I was just trying to follow the ´tuyo´ given by the other foreros and focussed on the need of a phrase/not, but I should have said it was right in my opinion too.
> 
> Thanks . Saludos.


Hola blasita, pued sí que resulta difícil traducir esta frase del vídeo, aparentemente tan fácil. Supongo que en la vida real nos saldría sin gran problema porque es una situación bastante común, pero así no, yo tampoco encuentro una forma redonda. ¿Qué opinaríais de _'el vídeo contigo tocando el piano?'_ ¿Podría decirse así también? Aunque '_el vídeo contigo en Kenia'_ suena peor, porque no hay acción, supongo.
Bueno, a ver qué os parece
Saludos a todos.


----------



## Irma2011

O _'tu vídeo tocando el piano',_ quizá sea más natural.


----------



## blasita

> O 'tu vídeo tocando el piano', quizá sea más natural.





> También: ¿Viste/Has visto tu vídeo (en el que sales) tocando el acordeón? No creo que interpretara que el vídeo toca el acordeón.



Pues sí, Irma, estoy de acuerdo, porque de hecho yo ya lo dije (post #29), ya que me parecía y parece una de las formas naturales de expresarlo, pero, insisto en que yo personalmente me centré en (quizás no debería haberme centrado sólo en este tema pero cogí el hilo en este punto) lo que estaban tratando St. Nick e Inib.

Un saludo.


----------



## Irma2011

blasita said:


> Pues sí, Irma, estoy de acuerdo, porque de hecho yo ya lo dije (post #29), ya que me parecía y parece una de las formas naturales de expresarlo


Es verdad, blasita, perdona, me tengo que fijar mejor.


----------



## blasita

> Es verdad, blasita, perdona, me tengo que fijar mejor.



¡No hay ningún problema, no pasa absolutamente nada, Irma!   Todos cometemos alguna vez que otra errores (sobre todo yo ), pero es que es además muy difícil acordarse de lo que ya se ha dicho en un hilo en el que hay tantos ´posts´. 

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## juandiego

Irma2011 said:


> ¿Qué opinaríais de _'el vídeo contigo tocando el piano?'_ ¿Podría decirse así también? Aunque '_el vídeo contigo en Kenia'_ suena peor, porque no hay acción, supongo.
> Bueno, a ver qué os parece
> Saludos a todos.


Hola Irma.
_Un vídeo contigo_ y _Un video de ti_, aunque puedan no parecerlo, son construcciones idénticas porque _contigo_ es equivalente igualmente a una preposición (con) y el pronombre personal de segunda persona (ti) —en cuyo caso es obligatorio pasar el conjunto a _contigo_—, o sea, simplemente varía la preposición que precede al pronombre. El problema que le veo a la construcción con _contigo_ es que vuelve a plantear otra ambigüedad: ¿quién es el que está con esa segunda persona? ¿el vídeo o el hablante?
Saludos para ti también.


----------



## capitas

In Spanish we have not incorrect dangling participles , but we still have correct ambiguity.
La ví bailando:
1.- 99% I saw her while SHE was dancing.
2.- 1% I saw her while I was dancing.
Un video de tí/tuyo:
1.- Most probably a vidio in which you could be seen
2.- Posible a video of yours ( you are the maker/owner of the video).


----------



## blasita

> Un vídeo contigo y Un video de ti, aunque puedan no parecerlo, son construcciones idénticas porque contigo es equivalente igualmente a una preposición (con) y el pronombre personal de segunda persona (ti) —en cuyo caso es obligatorio pasar el conjunto a contigo—, o sea, simplemente varía la preposición que precede al pronombre. El problema que le veo a la construcción con contigo es que vuelve a plantear otra ambigüedad



Pues sí, yo estoy de acuerdo, Juandiego, por eso yo no lo había comentado, me parece que es muy parecido.

El tema es que creo que deberíamos tratar de dar una respuesta clara y unánime para intentar ayudar; luego, resumiendo, a ver si estáis de acuerdo:

1)´De ti/Contigo/Tuyo´ son correctas gramaticalmente, pero pudieran llegar a ser ambiguas (y quizá no la manera más natural de expresarlo).

2) No hace falta, pero una frase como p.ej. ´en el que estás tocando´ es perfectamente correcta y posible.  De manera informal, se podría prescindir de ella, y decir simplemente: ´tocando´.

Saludos.


----------



## capitas

blasita said:


> Pues sí, yo estoy de acuerdo, Juandiego, por eso yo no lo había comentado, me parece que es muy parecido.
> 
> El tema es que creo que deberíamos tratar de dar una respuesta clara y unánime para intentar ayudar; luego, resumiendo, a ver si estáis de acuerdo:
> 
> 1)´De ti/Contigo/Tuyo´ son correctas gramaticalmente, pero pudieran llegar a ser ambiguas (y quizá no la manera más natural de expresarlo).
> 
> 2) No hace falta, pero una frase como p.ej. ´en el que estás tocando´ es perfectamente correcta y posible. De manera informal, se podría prescindir de ella, y decir simplemente: ´tocando´.
> 
> Saludos.


I agree 100 % with you, but, although ambiguous, it is very usual to use that structure: Un video de mi hijo= un video en el que aparece mi hijo.
Una foto de tu padre/ mía / del mono del zoológico, 99,99 % of the times means a photo in which they appear, and the rest of the times, photographs owned by them


----------



## blasita

> I agree 100 % with you, but, although ambiguous, it is very usual to use that structure: Un video de mi hijo= un video en el que aparece mi hijo.
> Una foto de tu padre/ mía / del mono del zoológico, 99,99 % of the times means a photo in which they appear, and the rest of the times, photographs owned by them



Thank you, Capitas.  And, please, do the others agree?


----------



## Irma2011

juandiego said:


> Hola Irma.
> _Un vídeo contigo_ y _Un video de ti_, aunque puedan no parecerlo, son construcciones idénticas porque _contigo_ es equivalente igualmente a una preposición (con) y el pronombre personal de segunda persona (ti) —en cuyo caso es obligatorio pasar el conjunto a _contigo_—, o sea, simplemente varía la preposición que precede al pronombre. El problema que le veo a la construcción con _contigo_ es que vuelve a plantear otra ambigüedad: ¿quién es el que está con esa segunda persona? ¿el vídeo o el hablante?
> Saludos para ti también.


 
Gracias, Juandiego. 
Sí, tienes razón, sólo cambia la preposición, que en el caso de ‘_contigo’_ está repetida porque contiene la pospuesta del latín ‘te*cum*’ > ‘tigo’, y la que se le añadió delante en español por creerse que no la llevaba. Pero propuse esta forma sólo porque me parece que suena mejor que ‘_de ti’_, aunque después de repetirlo muchas veces ya no siento lo que suena natural y lo que no. Pasa a veces cuando se repite mucho una cosa, ¿no? Al final no sabes lo que dirías. Ahora bien , la ambigüedad yo no la acabo de ver, porque no se puede subir un vídeo tocando el piano al mismo tiempo. Yo sólo interpreto que en el vídeo sale la persona en cuestión (‘tú’) tocando el piano. Pero no sé, ya te digo, a veces no se ve lo que otros ven claramente. Ah!, ya caigo, quieres decir que con 'contigo' se puede entender que los dos juntos bajamos el vídeo, pero estamos en lo mismo, tocando el piano a la vez no se puede.
No sé, creo que me he perdido o que estoy atontada.
Pero gracias por responder, Juandiego.


----------



## blasita

Irma, I´m sorry to insist, but this way we may not be helping here.

Please: do you agree or not (I actually agree with you and Capitas about the use anyway/ the uncertain ambiguity)?  We really value your opinion. I´m really trying to answer the ´non-native´ questions here, and I think we´re getting too complicated for an English-Spanish thread.

Gracias.


----------



## Irma2011

blasita said:


> Thank you, Capitas. And, please, do the others agree?


 100%


----------



## blasita

> 100%



¡Gracias, Irma!  Tu opinión es muy importante.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

capitas said:


> _Un video de ti/tuyo:_
> 1.- Most probably a vid*e*o in which you could be seen
> 2.- Po*s*sible a video of yours ( you are the maker/owner of the video).


I agree with this. For instance in Juanes' song "*Tu* fotografía":that's clearly a picture of hers, not one taken by her.


----------



## blasita

> I agree with this. For instance in Juanes' song "Tu fotografía":that's clearly a picture of hers, not one taken by her.



Hola Aldonza. 

And do you actually agree with our summary, when trying to help with the questions here (post #41)?

Un saludo.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Hi blasita, I think I agree with you but I didn't want to say anything else, 'cause I haven't read the whole thread carefully: too long for me! . 
It's easier to give my opinion on a determined (?) item or post.


----------



## blasita

> Hi blasita, I think I agree with you but I didn't want to say anything else, 'cause I haven't read the whole thread carefully: to long for me!



I know! It´s getting too long, and that´s why I´m doing what I´m doing!  It´s just, you know me and so you know I´m serious here, I´m really trying to help with the actual question/s.

Muchas gracias, Aldonza, y que no te imaginas lo que me gusta (y estoy segura de que nos gusta a todos) verte por aquí.


----------



## juandiego

Irma2011 said:


> Gracias, Juandiego.
> Ahora bien , la ambigüedad yo no la acabo de ver, ...


De nada, Irma. Es un interesante debate.
Bueno, me refería a que _El vídeo contigo tocando el piano_ puede interpretarse también como junto a ti tocando el piano, o sea, como si el hablante apareciera también en el vídeo; no solamente a que el vídeo es contigo y nadie más.


----------



## blasita

> De nada, Irma. Es un interesante debate.
> Bueno, me refería a que El vídeo contigo tocando el piano puede interpretarse también como junto a ti tocando el piano, o sea, como si el hablante apareciera también en el vídeo; no solamente a que el vídeo es contigo y nadie más.



Gracias, Juandiego, y en sí, podrías por favor por el bien de la persona que ha iniciado este hilo y todos los demás que lo lean, dar tu (al menos para mí) valiosa opinión sobre el tema de este hilo (post #41).  Gracias.


----------



## Irma2011

juandiego said:


> De nada, Irma. Es un interesante debate.
> Bueno, me refería a que _El vídeo contigo tocando el piano_ puede interpretarse también como junto a ti tocando el piano, o sea, como si el hablante apareciera también en el vídeo; no solamente a que el vídeo es contigo y nadie más.


 
Ahhhh!, de acuerdo, juandiego, tienes toda la razón, 'contigo' no es muy acertado aquí. 
Perdona, blasita, ya he dicho 100% de acuerdo con capitas y contigo y con muchos otros, este mensaje no cambia nada, pero le tenía que contestar a juandiego.
Gracias, juan.


----------



## juandiego

blasita said:


> Gracias, Juandiego, y en sí, podrías por favor por el bien de la persona que ha iniciado este hilo y todos los demás que lo lean, dar tu (al menos para mí) valiosa opinión sobre el tema de este hilo (post #41).  Gracias.


Gracias por el cumplido, Blasita, pero yo no soy un experto. Eso sí, he consultado varias cosas para intentar formarme una opinión a este respecto.
La respuesta a lo que preguntas viene a continuación.


capitas said:


> Un video de tí/tuyo:
> 1.- Most probably a vidio in which you could be seen
> 2.- Posible a video of yours ( you are the maker/owner of the video).


Hola capitas.
Although now I doubt whether the _tuyo/1_ option is ultimately correct, I agree that most people, me included, could interpret the noun phrase with _tuyo_ both ways you listed. However, I don't see how the option with _de ti_ can be interpreted the second way. If I'm right, _de ti_ can't or musn't work as a possessive in Spanish, it's a non-possessive genitive (or any other prepositional case), which is not the same.
*genitivo*


> 2. m. Gram. Uno de los casos de la declinación de algunas lenguas, generalmente de valores muy variados, que puede denotar propiedad, posesión o pertenencia, *el objeto sobre el que recae o que produce la acción transitiva expresada por un nombre*, la cualidad o la cantidad de alguien o algo, el precio de lo que puede venderse, el todo del cual se menciona una parte, la naturaleza de algo, etc



But I insist that I may be wrong.


----------



## juandiego

blasita said:


> ... this does not answer the question, this is all confusing to me, and I always think of the others; I suppose it´s even more confusing for them.


De acuerdo, Blasita. Me centraré en lo que preguntabas e intentaré ser mas claro. Y no te preocupes que no me resulta molesto, al contrario.


> 1)´De ti/Contigo/Tuyo´ son correctas gramaticalmente, pero pudieran llegar a ser ambiguas (y quizá no la manera más natural de expresarlo).


I've been long seeking on the internet this morning trying to find out the answer on whether or not the possessive pronoun _tuyo_ (and the remaining possessive pronouns) is deemed grammatically right to convey not possession but something like _about/of you_ and just like in this thread's case. Unfortunately I have not found something very different to what's been already pointed out here. An interesting discussion on the matter could be found here.

Regardless its correctness, it's fairly used even by knowledgeable authors so in case you use it, you can rest assured you're not making a big blunder. However, many agree that its usage should be restricted to convey possession, its intended meaning. Constructions as _de mi/ti/el/nosotros/vosotros/ellos_ don't always convey such a thing. They are prepositional phrases (sintagmas preposicionales) that can denote different things; it's not always true that _de ti=tuyo_. See here to check a list of *de* denotations. In this thread's sentence, _*de* ti_ denotes the content of the video (#5 *de*²) and not the owner of the video (#1 *de*²), therefore to resort to a possessive pronoun (tuyo) to convey it is not as accurate as to do it with the prepositional phrase (de ti) which transcribes properly and without ambiguity the intended meaning.

The usage of a possessive pronoun instead of its corresponding prepositional phrase should be especially avoided when it's complementing an adverb; e.g.: detrás *tuyo*/detrás *de ti*.


> 2) No hace falta, pero una frase como p.ej. ´en el que estás tocando´ es perfectamente correcta y posible. De manera informal, se podría prescindir de ella, y decir simplemente: ´tocando´.


I don't think it is necessary to resort to an allegedly omitted part (_en el que estás..._) for the sentence to be syntactically complete. The clause _tú tocando el piano_ has all the necessary, I'd say. Only that _tú_ right after a preposition turns immediately into _ti_.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## blasita

Wow!  I´m impressed; lost for words.  What an interesting post, Juandiego! 

I´d like to say that ´de ti´ also sounds (leaving aside grammar) a bit better to me than ´tuyo´.

By the way, how have you managed to have what I wrote if I deleted it quite a few hours ago? Anyway, it doesn´t matter, I deleted my last post because I´m a pain in the neck, and also had no right at all to ask all of you to agree/disagree on only that.

Good for you, Juan!  Excellent work. Thank you very much.

Un saludo.


----------



## juandiego

blasita said:


> Wow!  I´m impressed; lost for words.  What an interesting post, Juandiego!
> 
> I´d like to say that ´de ti´ also sounds (leaving aside grammar) a bit better to me than ´tuyo´.
> 
> Good for you, Juan!  Excellent work. Thank you very much.
> 
> Un saludo.


De nada, Blasita. Para mi ha sido muy entretenido intentar averiguarlo. 



blasita said:


> By the way, how have you managed to have what I wrote if I deleted it quite a few hours ago? Anyway, it doesn´t matter, I deleted my last post because I´m a pain in the neck, and also had no right at all to ask all of you to agree/disagree on only that.


Je, je, je. ¡Magia! y los magos no revelan sus trucos.

Bueno, esta vez sí. Respuesta fácil: empecé a responder anoche pero ya era tarde y además quería indagar más, así que salvé lo hasta el momento había escrito en un post de mi navegador.

Saludos.


----------



## juandiego

Se ve que no había buscado bien porque resulta que la solución la teníamos en casa. Eso sí, en el foro de "Sólo Español":
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1711260
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1706625


----------



## Irma2011

juandiego said:


> Se ve que no había buscado bien porque resulta que la solución la teníamos en casa. Eso sí, en el foro de "Sólo Español":
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1711260
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1706625


Hola, juandiego.
En ese hilo hablan de otra cosa, de la incorrección de la construcción adverbio + posesivo, ¿no?


----------



## juandiego

Irma2011 said:


> Hola, juandiego.
> En ese hilo hablan de otra cosa, de la incorrección de la construcción adverbio + posesivo, ¿no?


Hola Irma.
Cierto, esos hilos sólo hablan del caso que mencionas y este hilo termino discutiendo cuando _de ti_ es equivalente a _tuyo_ más generalmente. No obstante, en ambos hilos existen razonamientos relevantes sobre el tema que creo que son de aplicación aquí. Por ejemplo en los siguientes posts:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=8599983&postcount=24
_sustantivo+posesivo_
http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=8554287&postcount=10
_de+pronombre <> posesivo_
En general su lectura es interesante para lo que aquí se discute aunque, como sugieres, conviene dejar claro que realmente no son la solución a lo que aquí se plantea, como mal dije antes.
Saludos.


----------

